# Pico RTA



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

Vape Mail today is a limited edition (50 made) Pico RTA Titanium #31 and all the accessories. More on this beauty once I get to build it.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/17)

That looks great @Rob Fisher 
Detailing at the top of the tank looks great

I must admit, when I saw the title I thought you were selling a Pico 
Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

Not the easiest build and you need a syringe or needle nose bottle to fill the Pico... 26g Ni80 10 wrap Diam 2.5mm 0.88Ω firing currently at 19 watts. Very smooth airflow and nice and quiet (for TV Viewing without driving Anthea crazy) with great flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (13/1/17)

Nice, flavour should be very good, wicks like the Rose 3.
That molded PEEK chamber might be the next trend, easier than machining SS and also stops heat transfer to the juice and tank.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (13/1/17)

Nice one @Rob Fisher !
Looks like a really cute combo with the little snow wolf!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

blujeenz said:


> Nice, flavour should be very good, wicks like the Rose 3.
> That molded PEEK chamber might be the next trend, easier than machining SS and also stops heat transfer to the juice and tank.



@blujeenz I have been blown away with my new HE Tanks and the flavour... Happily I got all the accessories with the Pico and also have a few options with the chamber... I'm using the open one right now and will try the even smaller ones over time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (13/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @blujeenz I have been blown away with my new HE Tanks and the flavour... Happily I got all the accessories with the Pico and also have a few options with the chamber... I'm using the open one right now and will try the even smaller ones over time...


I mulled it over for a whopping 2hrs before pulling the trigger. 
The similar wicking style to the Rose3 is what sold me, the flavour should be right up my alley. 
However finding one in stock was another story, eventually spotted one at Cyclone Vapes in the UK @ 99GBP which is cheaper than the Vapeinart offering at $139.
Its the plain jane one with no drip tip or optional extras which suits me fine.
https://www.cyclonevapes.com/collections/promist-vapor-pico/products/pico-rta


----------



## boxerulez (13/1/17)

Silver said:


> That looks great @Rob Fisher
> Detailing at the top of the tank looks great
> 
> I must admit, when I saw the title I thought you were selling a Pico
> Lol



I was also expecting something completely different from the thread title... shows we are not in the HE circles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

blujeenz said:


> I mulled it over for a whopping 2hrs before pulling the trigger.
> The similar wicking style to the Rose3 is what sold me, the flavour should be right up my alley.
> However finding one in stock was another story, eventually spotted one at Cyclone Vapes in the UK @ 99GBP which is cheaper than the Vapeinart offering at $139.
> Its the plain jane one with no drip tip or optional extras which suits me fine.
> https://www.cyclonevapes.com/collections/promist-vapor-pico/products/pico-rta



Beautiful!

I wish I could buy from Vapeinart but everytime I try check out I get a credit card issue and they are not helpful at all... they are in fact USELESS!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

